

Lambdatalk for a wiki - alainmarty
http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/alphawiki_2/?view=lambdatalk_slides_5

======
alainmarty
Wikis need better markup syntaxes. Lambdatalk could be in the way. Your
opinion is welcome.

